# Help? How do I make my dog sick??



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My 9 month old puppy has just stolen a pan full of Beef Strogganoff, onion, mushrooms the lot.

I know a few of you had said you have made your dogs sick using peroxide when they have eaten something undesireable.

I have peroxide for my contact lenses is this okay to use? How much do I use? He ate it about 10 minutes ago so I imagine it is not too late to use peroxide?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I once had a Weimaraner who was just recovering from a life saving operation for gastric torsion who ate two pounds of best steak..I just let it go through it's natural course and was more careful where I placed foodstuffs..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's hydrogen peroxide that you want to use. You only have one chance to get it down him. Don't use more after he starts throwing up. After he throws up be sure to make him drink water. If he keeps throwing up you might have to give him pepto bismol to coat his stomach.
There is a good chance he will be okay with what he ate without you doing anything.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for your quick response. I guess I will have to wait and see as I have just checked the contact lense stuff and it is definitely peroxide. It is 9:15 p.m. here so no chance of me going and getting anything. I guess he will probably have an upset stomach tomorrow with the onions.

Fingers Xed.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww, poor dog!

For future reference, you want 3% hydrogen peroxide (H2O2), which is what you commonly find at drug stores. The dose is 1 teaspoon for every 10lbs body weight. The dog should vomit within 10-15 minutes. I've been told it's safe to re-dose once if they still haven't vomited, but I've never had to do that (I've only done this once).

I measured it out into a tiny measuring bowl, then just tipped his head up a little, opened his mouth, and poured it in. Far enough back they have to swallow, not so far back they can aspirate it. Jasper didn't put up a fuss with it. Actually, I think I even underdosed him at just 1 tablespoon (he was 40 pounds at the time). I walked him around the house once, then confined him to the kitchen. Within five minutes he brought everything up. It was all in one go, he looked pretty sorry for himself and moped for a little bit, but was back to normal within 30 minutes.

It can take a few days to see any ill effects of dogs eating onions (Heinz body anemia), so keep an eye on him for the next few days, and if he does act sick, make sure to mention the onions to your vet. Not sure there's anything you can do now but wait it out. It will likely be fine though--I can't imagine he ate pounds upon pounds of onions, which is usually how much they need to eat when they're bigger dogs. Since the mushrooms were intended for human consumption, and therefore clean and non-poisonous/non-hallucinogenic (not that I'm judging...)), they'll likely be fine. 

Final edit to add: Enjoy that onion-y flatulence! Jasper gets a tiny bit of garlic powder in some of his treats, and that makes his gas awful!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hotmischief,

I would not induce vomiting - the puppy will more likely get a bad case of diarrhea tomorrow.
The food probably did not have enough onions to get concern.

Please let us know how he is doing tomorrow.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I am sure he will be okay, little stinker.

We had a beagle once eat a whole box of a dozen donuts. He also in his lifetime ate an entire apple pie that was placed outside to cool, a stick of butter (i was baking cookies and turned around and it was gone, stolen off the counter) chicken wings, a giant hershey kiss, an entire loaf of bread, a package of gum, etc.

Believe it or not he suffered no ill effects from any of those. How that was possible, I will never know!

Hope your little guy isn't feeling too poorly.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your support, it means a lot. I agree I think he is likely to have an upset stomach tomorrow. I nearly said poor little thing, but there he was standing on his hind legs, head in the pot - the nerve of him. He is actually the greedest dog I have ever had.

Will let you know how he is tomorrow.

Many thanks. Heather


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Good news so far - Let the husband go down to the kitchen first thing, what a coward I am!! No mess.

His first stool of the day was completely normal, so hopefully he has been lucky. I will have to be more carefu not to leave food out for him to steal.

Thank you so much for all your support - that is what I love about this forum.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news!


----------

